# Nagyapja foglalkozása



## DonManuel_CH

Hello my friends? Can anybody translate that term for me:

_Nagyapja foglalkozása_

I don't even know whta language it is...


----------



## DrWatson

Hi DonManuel_CH

It means grandfather's profession/source of livelihood.


----------

